# Exfoliants...Jojoba beads



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I want to add some scrubbies to my face cream. Purchased the cute little face puffs from aftertherayne.com (purple perfect!!) and want to sell them as a set with it. What could I add to my face cream that would be gentle enough for your face?

Has anyone felt jojoba beads? Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a recipe I have been wanting to try...it calls for semolina and finely ground oat bran and is meant for facial use.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

I have Jojoba beads. They are very nice but I haven't had time to get them in anything and out on the table yet. :crazy

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Christy what is their texture, and if you rubbed them with a lotion onto your face what are they like? Are yours colored or white? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Vicki,
I have some jojoba beads, would you like me to send you just a few in regular envelope so you can try them... Think I got your address on file
Barbara
I have white, pink and green I think...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

> Christy what is their texture, and if you rubbed them with a lotion onto your face what are they like? Are yours colored or white? Vicki


Vicki, they are very soft and small. They are round so not at all scratchy. I put some with lotion and rubbed it on my arm. It was nice but as the lotion soaked in the beads rolled off. I was hoping that they would melt. I never thought about using them with a leave on product like lotion. I bought them to put with my Whipped Cream Soap. BTW don't bother mixing sugar with cream soap it turns to goop!

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Barbara that would be great. Can you really see the colored beads in white lotion/cream?

Yeah Christy I sort of had the idea they were going to be like bursting onto the skin  But mine is going to be a very mild facial scrub, since they will have to rinse their face afterward, no biggy that the beads would be left.

I started messing around with it this morning using some of my clays. New stuff is so much fun, then the duplicaton starts...boring!~ Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

on the way to you Vicki, in mondays mail, electric blue, fruit passion pink and lush lilac.... also sending you some vita E beads which are similar but they are vitamin E... thought you might like to try those too... color is not as pretty in those... 
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought some cleanser once with the jojoba beads in it and hated the darn stuff was hard to get it all rinsed off. But would think the vit E beads would be wonderful am going to have to try that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep Sondra, I am with you on that, could not get all the liittle beads off and it drove me crazy.. they are ok in soap tho for label appeal, just too expensive to use all the time..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Barbara you are a gem! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep, thats me a diamond in the extreme rough and I mean rough... :yeahthat


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Barbara, they are just beautiful! I love the lavander, they are the perfect lighter color to go with the scubbie pad I want to sell with it, and the black lid, a really classy combo! OK, where I was going to get mine does not carry lavander! Where do you get them from?

Thank you soo much, you always come through for me! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Oops thats a tough one, I got them off a soaper going out of business, let me email her and see if she remembers where she got them..
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Found them for you Vicki, she got them all from this place,, I have about four of the colors.. there are some really nice colors here.. they come in two different grades, course and fine, I think I sent you the fine graded ones
I am glad to help you... 
http://www.fortune3.com/chemstore/Exfoliants-Jojoba_Spheres.html


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks again. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Vicki, this face cream you are making with the jojoba beads, I assume it is like a face clenser? How is it different than lotion? Different ingredients? Do you scent it the same as lotion or do you use milder scents?

Inquiring minds want to know. (I promise when I take my brain out at night a play with it, I try to put it back in the same way as it came out.... :crazy)

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a face cream, which in reality is just a thick lotion, it has carrot oil which is excellent for old lady skin and other great things in it. I want to make a face scrub to use with these little face puffs at aftertherayne.com they are purple. So I thickened my cream a little bit with clay, and going to try varying amounts of the spheres, and also going to try to get the face puffs in different colors to match the jojoba spheres. Clear flat 4 ounce jar, black lid and the puff on top, think I am going to shrink it together, it is soo cute now! I have had several folks ask for face scrubs, face creams and masks (have to do dead sea mud it's the best). Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Wellll that just sounds too cool. When you get through playing with it, it would be great to see a pic of inside of jar with lid off, and a pic with it shrinked with puff it just sounds really great. You've got some really good ideas. :goat

Good luck with it. Hope it turns out great! :yeahthat

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You've got some really good ideas.
..............

Good copies, not good ideas  Vicki


----------

